# Smoked cheese



## joeq (Jan 24, 2008)

I wanted to say thanks to the Walking Dude and Ron50. I tried there suggestions about cheese and it came out great. Everyone liked it. 

All you guys are really helping me out and you have the best info here.

Thanks again.

Joe


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 24, 2008)

Joe, I'm not Deud or Ron, but I'm glad the cheese came out for ya.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 24, 2008)

Joe congrats on the cheese. A lite smoke is lovely in my opinion with chees so ya can still taste cheese!  Congrats again!!!!!!!


----------



## navionjim (Jan 24, 2008)

Well thank god your not them Cowgirl!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 24, 2008)

LOLOL....thanks for the laugh Jimbo!


----------

